# Read The Farmtek Hoop Building Warranty Fine Print!



## rjmoses

Just shy of 4 years ago, I built a 42x60 Farmtek Hoop Building. Overall, I have been happy with it--it works well for my needs, was relatively inexpensive to build and is free from property taxes.

Over the winter, the straps that hold the back wall tarp in place started breaking and the tarp itself started tearing.

I contacted Farmtek support to file a warranty claim. To my surprise, and due to my failure to read the complete warranty in detail and absorb every word, the back wall tarp is not covered under Farmtek's warranty. The roof tarp has a 15 year warranty that is boldly and proudly announced in the warranty document.

After many calls, emails, etc, I was thoroughly disgusted with Farmtek's support. The support person always promised to get back to me, but usually a week or so would pass before I could get ahold of him. Voice messages where usually not returned.

First, he offered a 10% discount on a new tarp, then 15% -- but the cost had gone up 15% in 3+ years! I continued to press the issue and finally accepted a 30% discount, which is better but only marginally acceptable, because I need to replace it before I load the building with this year's hay.

On Apr 9th, I wrote a letter to Mr. Barry Goldsher, CEO, describing the situation. I have yet to hear from him.

*Summary:*

1) Farmtek's warranty policy is incomplete, sneaky in presentation.

2) Farmtek's back wall tarp product design and quality is inadequate.

3) Farmtek's customer support is, simply put, poor, non-responsive.

4) Farmtek's management is non-responsive.

Ralph Moses

Letter to CEO:
View attachment Farmtek warranty letter.doc


----------



## urednecku

Ouch. Thanks for letting us know. I've been planning on some kind of shelter, but still trying to figure out just what would best suite me @ the lowest price for something that would last a while. (While trying to find the 'extra' money, haha.)


----------



## gradyjohn

Have a lawyer write a letter.


----------



## Vol

Thanks for enlightening us on Farmtek Buildings and method of operation. Sorry you are a victim Ralph of less than forthright business practices. I will be sure to inform others I come in contact with on Farmtek hoop buildings about your unfortunate dealings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

Like I said: Overall, I am happy with the building, but not the way Farmtek handled this response.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

Years ago I was a dealer for Clearspan (Farmtek) and it wasn't a bad deal at the time, pretty hefty discount for the dealer which I would pass better than half on to the customer and keep the rest for dealing with the paperwork, unloading, inspection, and storage of the building until the buyer picked it up. Would even offer delivery for a modest fee.

Then they cut my discount by 10%, at first I thought maybe I wasn't selling enough to make em happy but it was all dealers that had their discounts reduced. Still wasn't bad, passed 10% on to the customer and kept 5% for myself. The when they cut the discounts again and what was left wasn't worth dealing with especially as I was up to file paperwork with em to renew my dealership.

I think with catalog and internet sales they decided they didn't need as near as many dealers anymore. Only guy I know of in the area that still handles them passes the full discount on, but also has a crew around to do the site prep and installation which is where he makes his money. So far I haven't had to handle any warranty claims other than our own.


----------



## slowzuki

Single pipe on a 42 ft span!!!!!!!!! The 30 ft single pipe units here collapse fairly frequently.


----------



## mlappin

slowzuki said:


> Single pipe on a 42 ft span!!!!!!!!! The 30 ft single pipe units here collapse fairly frequently.


Is a 3 1/2 inch 14 gauge pipe though, pretty dang stout. Also on 4 foot centers while I've seen others with lighter pipes on 5 foot centers.

We also run ours east and west, seems like pointing them into the prevailing wind lets the wind keep most of the snow scoured off while I've seen North/South ones that they have to go out and clean any heavy snow off frequently.

I've sold a few of Clearspans 30 footers in the past, I wouldn't put one up for myself unless it was going to be very temporary.


----------

